# Warren's Bait & Tackle (Chesapeake Kid)



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

As reported the other week, I broke one of my rods after our fishing marathon...at least I thought I broke it. I paid a visit to Warren (Chesapeake kid) and it turns out the rod wasn't broken...just a little piece came off. 

I still wanted to order a new rod, as well as some braided line from him. I told him the specs that I was looking for...medium-heavy action, 2pc 7'-8', $20-$40 price range...nothing too fancy. 

Warren went to work and had plenty of options for me to choose from within a minute. Both online and book calatogs full of options. Not only did he have a great selection for me to choose from, he also is armed with a great bit of knowledge from his own personal experiences. I was able to ask him many questions, and he answered them all. 

He gave me a tour of his operation as well. He has everything. Bloodworms...night crawlers...shrimp...herring...minnows...salted baits...frozen baits...you need it, he has it. It was quite impressive. 

Anyways...I placed the order with him on Sunday afternoon (You pay 70% of the total, and pay the remaining balance when you pick up your items). Monday, he called me to let me know that he sent the order in. He told me I should hear back from him on Friday. Friday came...he called me to let me know the rod was in. I was out of town, so I told him I'd contact him when I got back. I picked up the rod yesterday, and was pleased with his reccomendation (8' Shakespeare Power Rod) . 

I am very pleased with the services provided by Warren's shop, and will definitely be utilizing his services again in the future. He's a straight up, honest guy, with great customer service!!


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks metro, I'm happy I could be o service to you.

Warren


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with Metroman. Chesapeake_kid is extremely knowledgeable, kind, make his own sinkers and does not mind answering all of your questions. He is not hurry up and buy then go. The last batch of worms he sold me looked like fat baby snakes. Caught those 18 croakers with his worms and still had several snakes for the next day. He is more than just a person selling tackle and bait. He is a fisherman as well. He will not let you walk away disappointed or second guessing.


----------



## djwon1 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey can anyone give me directions from the columbia area and his store hours?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just discoverd Warren's this spring and I only live 3 miles from his shop. Unlike the big stores he has just what you need and none of the stuff you don't. You can tell he's a fisherman by what he keeps in stock It's a nice place


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Where are you located Warren's Bait & Tackle (chesapeake_kid)?

GB


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in Suitland, Md
2210 shadyside ave
Suitland, Md
202-378-6202
Mon - thurs. call in orders only
fri 7:30 - 6:30
Sat - Sun 6am- 6pm


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

Being my first regulars Finn74, JB, shadezz, metro I appreciate ya'll giving old boy a shot.


----------



## jbchylln (Jul 17, 2007)

I have never met MetroMan or Shadezz, or any of Warren's customers for that matter, however, I too can attest to having the same experience that they have posted about. He has a high-quality operation going, and I encourage others of you to check him out.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi jb, one day we will have to meet and fish. Let Chesapeake show us how it is done. He is the fish magnet. I've fished with Chesapeake a few times and did he show off.


----------



## jbchylln (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm game....let's make it happen.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

*OOH fishing trip*



jbchylln said:


> I'm game....let's make it happen.


I'm in


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Tracker16 said:


> I just discoverd Warren's this spring and I only live 3 miles from his shop. Unlike the big stores he has just what you need and none of the stuff you don't. You can tell he's a fisherman by what he keeps in stock It's a nice place


chesapeake_kid is not the same shop you speak of. The original Warren's (Glen Burnie) has been around forever and is officially called Warren's Bait Box. But your right though, Ricky runs a great little shop.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Chesapeake you are always in for fishing. Being you know or have met us. Why don't you organize a time and place for us to meet and fish.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

i have known warren as a personal friend for awhile now and will jump in on this. he's a great guy, good friend, and awesome fisherman. (i'm better though) get out fishing with this guy. just be sure to leave him some time for me and be careful. when your beat and ready to leave, it's like dragging your kid out of chuck e cheeses  your my boy warren


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Crappietracker, weren't you the one ready to leave PLO that night?  If I remember correctly both of you were passing the blame on who was ready to go. I had only been there for 30 to 45 min. The two of you had been there maybe a few hours. I caught my first fish after being there for 20 min then I caught the next and another. Chesapeake went to the front of the pier to where you were fishing. 10 min later I hear, he is ready to go. I see your rod broken down. You were afraid of the threat of rain.  It did not rain. I stayed all night. BTW did you ever get your cigs back?
Maybe next time we can hook up again so I can see you catch all the fish. Right now Chesapeake has you beat.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info...good to here a Tackle Shop in the area. I will pass the the word.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Warren is the best bait shop in middle / southern md period. I shop exclusively at his business. He has the excellent knowledge of fishing for all local venues. I support him 100% he's a breah of fresh air compaired to to the estabished bait and tackle shops. He has excellent customer service and prices. His blood worms are extra large, lively and full of vigor. He is hands down your best bang fot the buck. I highly recommend him to all anglers, plain and simple he is truly the best.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Going into this store is like having dinner with a BAD Ex. There's very little chance of you getting screwed.
Prices are more than fair, the bait's fine and the info is never bad. PLUS it's close to an Ice house, a KFC and Mickey Dee's for food ,and a Giant grocery store all 3 minutes off of I-97.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

lol...


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

crappietracker said:


> i have known warren as a personal friend for awhile now and will jump in on this. he's a great guy, good friend, and awesome fisherman. (i'm better though) get out fishing with this guy. just be sure to leave him some time for me and be careful. when your beat and ready to leave, it's like dragging your kid out of chuck e cheeses  your my boy warren



OMG!!! Man Love


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I-97? Did Warren's Bait and Tackle move to a new location? I was just there the other day.

Clearing my throat about "man love" Chesapeake.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

No, he's just off exit for rt 176 East (that's 8th ave for them glen burnians) next major intersection is rt 648 you go RIGHT (south) and he's there on the left.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

O OK, so he moved from Suitland MD? I just picked up some bait from him in Suitland on Friday.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Look's like we have Two (2) Warren's:fishing::fishing:


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

O OK. I thought this thread was in reference to Warren's in Suitland MD and not the other Warren's. I am glad Warren's in Suitland has not moved.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

SHADEZZ said:


> O OK. I thought this thread was in reference to Warren's in Suitland MD and not the other Warren's. I am glad Warren's in Suitland has not moved.


It IS in ref to Chesapeake_kid. But I give up. :beer:


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I am with you on that one Metro.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Just got some squid and herring from Warren/Chesapeake_kid today. This is awesome squid. Shadezz let me use a piece of hers last night, and crabs can NOT pull this off. It is about 1/2 inch thick pieces. Nice herring too, and great price. Can't beat it.


----------

